# Leaking gas



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all. I have a John Deere lt160. The float boal stared leaking I tried to replace the gasket with a cardboard type carb gasket material it still leaked. My local advance said to try a cork gasket cut to fit. Does anyone have any other ideas? Thanks for the help I do appreciate it. 
David


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello David,

Your float/needle valve are not shutting off the fuel. There may be some debris in the needle valve disrupting the seat seal. Or maybe the float is sticking? Or maybe one of the float sections has a leak and is not floating/applying adequate force on the needle valve to close it.


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks fot the reply. I will go to the local JD store and get a complete carburetor kit with new float and try that first. Thanks so much. 
David


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all.. got the carb kit and float installed. Now it will not start. The gas came up out of breather box. Can someone help please. Thanks for the advice. 
David


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Ha all just a follow up. Took everything back apart cleaned it again put it back together and started right up. And no leaks, I ran in for about 15 minutes and no leaking. I will cut cut grass tomorrow and really put it to the test. I want to thank everyone for the help. David


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

davidgossett said:


> Ha all just a follow up. Took everything back apart cleaned it again put it back together and started right up. And no leaks, I ran in for about 15 minutes and no leaking. I will cut cut grass tomorrow and really put it to the test. I want to thank everyone for the help. David


Make sure you check to see if there's any fuel in the oil,before running it too long !
When it floods that bad, it can thin the oil with fuel,and blow the engine.
Pull the dip stick out,and hold a match under the end of it,and see if it flares,....if it does,change the oil !


----------

